# Strikeforce Heavyweight Tournament: NYC Meet and Greet Pictures



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

[/IMG]















































































































> The field of the Strikeforce heavyweight tournament came to town, with a free fan experience at Manhattan's famed Roseland Ballroom that drew around 2,000 fans.
> 
> "I love tournaments," said Alistair Overeem. "Tournaments decide who's No. 1. This tournament will decide who the No. 1 heavyweight in MMA is, no doubt."
> 
> ...


Well Fabricio has a mouth on him. He should have said that while Overeem was there. :thumbsdown:

Took me a bit to copy all those images and link them. So you enjoy!! stare at every single one for 30 seconds!! Its only fair...


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rul3z said:


> thanks


No.. thank you. Its rare to be thanked now a days.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the photos.


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

War Overeem


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


>


I would love to go to a club with *"The Brothers"*, have some drinks, then hit on every girl/woman in the club, start some shit...just for the fun of it.
And if someone has something to say...let *"The Brothers"* take care of it! 

That would be so much FUN!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics Sideways, good stuff man :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> I would love to go to a club with *"The Brothers"*, have some drinks, then hit on every girl/woman in the club, start some shit...just for the fun of it.
> And if someone has something to say...let *"The Brothers"* take care of it!
> 
> That would be so much FUN!


LOL, i wouldn't mind pulling this type of thing off in the club as well. Alistair has a girlfriend/wife so you wouldn't have to worry about him taking all the chicks, don't know about Valentijn though.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

i went with my girlfriend. Fedor signed for 5 minutes and left the table abruptly. Overeem made sure he signed for everyone in his line. Brett rogers was great. Barnett sat next to him and i mentioned kenny florian to him and how it was great that he punked him. we laughed and i said he was droppin a weight class lol. fabricio werdum went out of his way to take a pic with my girlfriend and he is a class act.

all the fighters were great and the meetngreet was a lot of fun. thanx strikeforce!!!


----------

